# Cuban cigars on Puff forums



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

I noticed that many people on this site know about Cuban cigars. So I want to know, are these same people American? Can you be knowledgeable about Cuban cigars if you live in America? How many Americans break the law and buy Cubans? Are Cuban cigars for a person on a budget? How do you justify spending so much on a box or per stick if you smoke more than occasionally? If you don't live in America, do you still only smoke premium Cubans?

Sorry about all of the questions and if this post is in the wrong area


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

first off welcome to puff, you should introduce yourself here New Puffer Fish Forum
so you can get a proper welcome from the guys here...

as for your questions... yes i am american and i'd like to think of myself as knowledgeable about cuban cigar; i have no idea how many americans buy cuban cigars but it's alot; my average cuban cigar box purchase tends to be either equal or less than the boxes of the non-cubans i buy; as for how i justify it, well, i'm gonna pass on that one; hope this helped... light a cigar and browse the forums, there's an unbelievable amount of knowledge available on the boards


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> first off welcome to puff, you should introduce yourself here New Puffer Fish Forum
> so you can get a proper welcome from the guys here...
> 
> as for your questions... yes i am american and i'd like to think of myself as knowledgeable about cuban cigar; i have no idea how many americans buy cuban cigars but it's alot; my average cuban cigar box purchase tends to be either equal or less than the boxes of the non-cubans i buy; as for how i justify it, well, i'm gonna pass on that one; hope this helped... light a cigar and browse the forums, there's an unbelievable amount of knowledge available on the boards


Ditto...:welcome:

ditto somewhat; ditto; ditto; ditto; ditto....


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Not breaking the law is so un-American


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

AMHero said:


> I noticed that many people on this site know about Cuban cigars. So I want to know, are these same people American? Can you be knowledgeable about Cuban cigars if you live in America? How many Americans break the law and buy Cubans? Are Cuban cigars for a person on a budget? How do you justify spending so much on a box or per stick if you smoke more than occasionally? If you don't live in America, do you still only smoke premium Cubans?
> 
> Sorry about all of the questions and if this post is in the wrong area


Welcome to puff, you need to fill out the rest of your profile and we can address you by your first name. Enjoyyyyyy:focus:


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

:welcome:

site back and lite an nice cigar since your going to need it. Their so much info that you'll find here that can give you an headache to last forever.

I can't answer any of your question since i have no info or experience in CC....not yet. But You shouldn't have any trouble finding answers to your question, Since the people on this boards are very helpful.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> Not breaking the law is so un-American


ROFL :rofl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a smoker that is not an american. I live in Australia. Yes most of sticks I own are Cubans and I smoke daily. Even with our taxes, cubans are not dearer than non cubans here. In fact most good non cubans are dearer than non cubans here. Habanos openly say that the USA is thier greatest market by volume. That would say that there are many cuban experts in the US. BTW, I'm no expert!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cuba makes cigars?


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

I have no issues with smoking a Cuban Cigar. And yes, I do believe since they are outlawed that it adds to the demand and mystique here in the U.S.. The trade embargo is bullshit anyways and way outdated. Cuba kicked out all the American Multi-National corporations and then all of a sudden Cuban Cigars are illegal! Ridiculous!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you scoff law Americans should be ashamed of yourselves. Let me give you an address where you can send those contraband cigars where they will be properly destroyed by incineration one at a time.


----------



## Tigerfellow (Nov 5, 2009)

Eh, America loves to rape other countries who don't do what we like, but Cuba (I say with somewhat of a lack of endearment) has a very tight sphincter. I doubt America will lift the embargo until the Cubans have been left in an alley after a unwanted political sex-act.:usa:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

'Tis a strange first post, right out of the gate asking point blank questions about some shady areas of cigar smoking....anyone?

however i will say welcome to the forum and have a look around. there is a wealth of knowledge here like no other forum i've been to, cigar related or otherwise.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tigerfellow said:


> Eh, America loves to rape other countries who don't do what we like, but Cuba (I say with somewhat of a lack of endearment) has a very tight sphincter. I doubt America will lift the embargo until the Cubans have been left in an alley after a unwanted political sex-act.:usa:


And they are like 90 miles from Florida? Jeez the tourism alone would double the Countrys gross national income. I almost went last year if it wasn't for bad health popping up I'd of made the trip!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

First rule of fight club, dont talk about fight club....


----------



## tomc3084 (Nov 26, 2009)

is it just me, or does this guy seem INCREDIBLY shady...like a cop or something, those sound like cop questions, they definately sound like questions from someone who has never smoked a cigar in there life, actually sounds like a question my mom might ask......maybe it's just me..........sorry if I am being a dick, I am not trying to, I am just speaking truthfullly.................


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

tomc3084 said:


> is it just me, or does this guy seem INCREDIBLY shady...like a cop or something, those sound like cop questions, they definately sound like questions from someone who has never smoked a cigar in there life, actually sounds like a question my mom might ask......maybe it's just me..........sorry if I am being a dick, I am not trying to, I am just speaking truthfullly.................


Well, I wouldn't go as far and say that a cop is shady...he's just interested.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tomc3084 said:


> is it just me, or does this guy seem INCREDIBLY shady...like a cop or something, those sound like cop questions, they definately sound like questions from someone who has never smoked a cigar in there life, actually sounds like a question my mom might ask......maybe it's just me..........sorry if I am being a dick, I am not trying to, I am just speaking truthfullly.................


Sounds like the same type of questions I have read here a thousand times before. :dunno:

To answer the OP, yes many of us smoke Cuban cigars. Yes, many of us are Americans. I probably spend less on Cuban cigars than most cigar addicts spend on non-Cubans.

Go to the New Puffer section and introduce yourself. After that take a look around our wonderful community, read a bit and then dive on in. :tu


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

tomc3084 said:


> is it just me, or does this guy seem INCREDIBLY shady...like a cop or something, those sound like cop questions, they definately sound like questions from someone who has never smoked a cigar in there life, actually sounds like a question my mom might ask......maybe it's just me..........sorry if I am being a dick, I am not trying to, I am just speaking truthfullly.................


lol, a little bit paranoid?


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

tomc3084 said:


> is it just me, or does this guy seem INCREDIBLY shady...like a cop or something, those sound like cop questions, they definately sound like questions from someone who has never smoked a cigar in there life, actually sounds like a question my mom might ask......maybe it's just me..........sorry if I am being a dick, I am not trying to, I am just speaking truthfullly.................


one of the smallest worries i have is going to jail for smoking cigars... and while we're speaking of incredibly shady...


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tonight president fly will lift the embargo of ALL Band CC’s.
Every Puff member will be allowed one and only one Cuban cigar for the New Year!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM PRESIDENT FLY, SALMONFLY!! :amen: :closed_2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Sounds like the same type of questions I have read here a thousand times before. :dunno:
> 
> To answer the OP, yes many of us smoke Cuban cigars. Yes, many of us are Americans. I probably spend less on Cuban cigars than most cigar addicts spend on non-Cubans.
> 
> Go to the New Puffer section and introduce yourself. After that take a look around our wonderful community, read a bit and then dive on in. :tu


God I still ask many stupid questions and I have smoked for many many years, Donnie always the sound of reason. :first: Just kissing butt in case I need help later. LOL J/K


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I think you scoff law Americans should be ashamed of yourselves. Let me give you an address where you can send those contraband cigars where they will be properly destroyed by incineration one at a time.


Would that be your adress Bill???:biggrin1:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

muellator said:


> lol, a little bit paranoid?


Is it really being paranoid, if they _ARE_ out to get you???:tinfoil3:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pitbulljimmy said:


> Is it really being paranoid, if they _ARE_ out to get you???:tinfoil3:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Would that be your adress Bill???:biggrin1:


Yes, I'm willing to volunteer, like a good patriotic American, to handle the proper disposal of any of these contraband cigars. 

It has been a while since I have incinerated one of those evil sticks, I have the technology and I'm guessing it is like riding a bicycle. It will come right back to me in clouds of smoke.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

With the veritable smörgåsbord of sticks coming out of the rest of the* free *world, that island south of Miami holds no luster for me. Zero, zilch, nada. Who cares. not me, not in the least.

There are enough freely made cigars in the rest of the world to keep and hold my attention for the rest of me life. That is as long as "they" don`t start nailing people to a cross for smoking.

Regards,
Randy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sirhuffsalot said:


> That is as long as "they" don`t start nailing people to a cross for smoking.
> 
> Regards,
> Randy


Dude look closely at your palms I already see a square nail hole in mine!


----------



## deputy (May 21, 2009)

Never had a Cuban cigar. Maybe one day the embargo will be lifted and I'll indulge.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Sirhuffsalot said:


> With the veritable smörgåsbord of sticks coming out of the rest of the* free *world, that island south of Miami holds no luster for me. Zero, zilch, nada. Who cares. not me, not in the least.


Do you really think the Dominican Republic or Honduras or Nicaragua are any more "free" than Cuba? If you think that then you've really swallowed your government's propaganda hook line and sinker.

Cuba isn't the best place in the world but it certainly isn't the worst. I can tell you with absolute certainty though that the Cuban people would be a hell of a lot better off if the US government still didn't have their panties in a knot over something that happened 50 years ago. Cuba poses no more threat to the US than Canada does.

Unless you are buying cigars that contain tobacco only grown in the US, rolled only in the US, and packaged only in the US, you're reason for not trying Cuban cigars holds no water. You may as well light a CC up and enjoy it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> Cuba makes cigars?


Seriously, who is trying to let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Tigerfellow said:


> Eh, America loves to rape other countries who don't do what we like, but Cuba (I say with somewhat of a lack of endearment) has a very tight sphincter. I doubt America will lift the embargo until the Cubans have been left in an alley after a unwanted political sex-act.:usa:


You are an idiot. Period.


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Not breaking the law is so un-American


x2

Turn up the priest...Breakin the law breakin the law!


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

I am not a cop lol. I will however, fill out my profile so you guys trust me more. I don't want to be blackballed on my 2nd day on the forum!!! 

I just thought it was interesting how Americans LOVE Cuban cigars and some pay huge prices for them. I'm not rich so I was wondering if they are really worth it, because in America it's hard to get a Cuban by the stick, so I would have to buy a whole box :dunno:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

AMHero said:


> I am not a cop lol. I will however, fill out my profile so you guys trust me more. I don't want to be blackballed on my 2nd day on the forum!!!
> 
> I just thought it was interesting how Americans LOVE Cuban cigars and some pay huge prices for them. I'm not rich so I was wondering if they are really worth it, because in America it's hard to get a Cuban by the stick, so I would have to buy a whole box :dunno:


Welcome to the forums. As some of our more experienced BOTL will attest, Cuban cigars aren't any more expensive than NC's, and in many cases are cheaper than NC's.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> Cuban cigars aren't any more expensive than NC's, and in many cases are cheaper than NC's.


Isn't that the truth.........
Besides.....it's only illegal if pay for them with US dollar and get caught.

I have heard of only one story in my 50+ years of someone getting popped for holding CC's and I'm not sure it is anything more than just that...a story.

It's such a game.....very much like our "war" against drugs in the US. All the wasted dollars that get thrown in that pot and yet they're all proud that can stop only about 10% of what comes across the border. Living in a border state I get to see and hear about a lot more than most I suspect. They are consistently finding new ways to smuggle contraband across and will continue to do so for a very long time to come.

Dave~~~>may have gotten off topic a bit...........


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tigerfellow said:


> Eh, America loves to rape other countries who don't do what we like, but Cuba (I say with somewhat of a lack of endearment) has a very tight sphincter. I doubt America will lift the embargo until the Cubans have been left in an alley after a unwanted political sex-act.:usa:


Nothing like a well, thought out post.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Well....

* where is the tin foil hat smilie when you need it.

I am a Canadian I like cubans. From my travels and stopping in every B&M I see the vast vast majority of non US Citizens appear to enjoy cubans. Most B&M ratios are lik 95 % + cubans. As you know just becuase your B&M stocks it you might not be smoking it.

Yes cubans can appear to be super expensive so can beer if you buy it in a heavily taxed area also its more in certain clubs, bars, lounges, etc. However if your serious about cigars, beer, or what have you you learn where the best stocks are and how and where they can be gotten the cheapest.


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had a few very good Cuban sticks. I've also had a lot of very good NC sticks, and I have to say that while the Cuban sticks were good, they wouldn't be the first thing I would reach for in my humi. 

Also, I've paid between $10 and $20 for the CC's that I've had. There are a lot of premium NCC's in that same price range. Just like NCC's, it's all about your personal preference.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

AMHero said:


> I noticed that many people on this site know about Cuban cigars. So I want to know, are these same people American? Can you be knowledgeable about Cuban cigars if you live in America? How many Americans break the law and buy Cubans? Are Cuban cigars for a person on a budget? How do you justify spending so much on a box or per stick if you smoke more than occasionally? If you don't live in America, do you still only smoke premium Cubans?
> 
> Sorry about all of the questions and if this post is in the wrong area


Simple answer, really. I am an American, and I am knowledgeable about Cuban cigars because I smoke Cuban cigars.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Since this thread seems to have taken on a life of it's own, I'd like to contribute to a broader perspective on the subject. It just seems to me, that if one really enjoys smoking cigars, then one would be naturally inclined to want to try as many different smokes as possible. Legal issues aside, Cuban cigars are a must try.

Many of your NC cigar producers (i.e. Pete Johnson, Patel to name a few) smoke cubans on a regular basis.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I to can legally smoke Cubans, and have been gifted a few by my various friends. Some have been good, some have been not so good, just like the many NC's that I have smoked. Once again, it comes down to smoke what you like, and like what you smoke!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> and while we're speaking of incredibly shady...


 I cant give you any more RG, But that was the best


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Dude look closely at your palms I already see a square nail hole in mine!


We are surrounded and the outlook ain't good!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I cant give you any more RG, But that was the best


I took care of it... And your right!!!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I know noooothing!!!! :lie:


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Sooo where can I buy (Cuban) crafters cigars in the u.s. :tape2:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

quesadilla said:


> Sooo where can I buy (Cuban) crafters cigars in the u.s. :tape2:


 right here: Cigars Humidors & Cigar Gifts - CUBAN CRAFTERS


----------

